# Bored.. Playing with the G1



## usayit (Feb 7, 2010)

Bored today... just playing around with my (new to me) Panasonic G1 and some manual lenses.  Its too freakin cold out side!  Just getting to know this camera... pretty fun. 

#1 is the G1 + Kmount adapter + 90mm Tamron Macro + 1:1 teleconverter on a tripod.   My old faded 1923 "one cent" penny.  Brought out some of the texture through the years in Lightroom.

#2 is the typical Quarter using the same setup.  Straight from camera and converted.

#3 is my son just hanging around on the couch with his comfort blanket.  This was shot at almost complete dark.  G1 + M-mount adapter + Noctilux shot at f/1 @ ISO 1600.  Lightroom to cut down the color noise.  the The G1 doesn't do very well at these high ISOs.  I actually don't expect it to do well with the smallish sensor.. still better than my LX3.

#4 Went to a school concert (not as the official photog).  They let me take a few photos from the side as long as I didn't disturb the other photogs.  I always have my rangefinder with me which isn't the right tool in these situations.  I happen to have the G1 too which turned my Summarit 90mm f/2.5 into FOV of 180mm....  Still had to shoot @ ISO 640.  I don't think the results are too bad.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 9, 2010)

Really nice!
Love the shot of your son...priceless.


----------



## erzyhazel (Feb 10, 2010)

your son is the best object... hehehe..

saturn ac compressor


----------

